# My experience with theguitarshop.ca



## CulturedApe (Aug 24, 2013)

Hello everyone. I don't usually sign up on forums and post online but I just had to share the recent pleasant experience with the TGS staff.

I purchased the latest version of the Godin TRIC case for my Seagull S6 slim from TGS on Aug 16. My PayPal payment was accepted on Aug 20 and I expected the case to finally ship the next day. However, my order status did not change and decided to contact TGS to find out if there is a problem with my order. I emailed Adrian at 7:59 PM (after working hours) and I got a reply in 2 minutes assuring me that he will look into the problem. After about 20 minutes, Adrian emailed me back and explained that there was a bit of mix up with PayPal and will be resolved first thing in the morning the next day. I was impressed with the quick reply and appreciated the reassurance. 

As promised, I got an email back from TGS the next day (Aug 22) letting me know that the item is ready to ship. This time, it was Brent replying. My order status changed to "awaiting pickup" shortly after. Even though Brent told me it will be shipped, I was not sure exactly what the order status meant and was worried that there might have been another mix up and somehow I had to drive to the physical store to pick it up. So I emailed him and he replied in 4 minutes (once again after working hours) and clarified that the case is awaiting for FedEx pickup.

However, I was met with disappointment when my order status did not change the next day (Aug 23) and did not receive any notification that the case was shipped. Unimpressed, I decided to cancel the order and pay a bit more for the case at a local store and save my time. I emailed Adrian explaining my position and requested cancellation of my order. He was very understanding.

Today (Aug 24), I got an email from Brent apologizing for the whole incident and explained that FedEx did not come to pick up the case as instructed. He provided me with a FULL refund AND offered to send the case FREE OF CHARGE. As you can imagine, I was impressed once again for their customer service. Although the process was a bit painful for me, the TGS staff was there to answer all my inquiries and took responsibility to make up for the incident. This kind of customer service I experienced really contrasts with local guitar shops in my area and TGS certainly gained a new fan as a result.

To summarize:
1) order processing and shipping were slow (Adrian explained that they are working on fixing the problems with their system)
2) Adrian and Brent responded to all my inquiries promptly and even after hours
3) ultimately, TGS took responsibility for the inconvenience and provided full refund and will be sending the case for free
4) I am a happy customer


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Great ending. I too have done business with Brent from The Guitar Shop. Great guy with excellent staff and service!


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

It's a great store, particularly customer service-wise. I've been recommending them regularly ever since I first gave them a try in the mid 90s.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

The first few times I went into TGS I was just looking around. The next few times I maybe bought some picks or strings.
I have subsequently bought several guitars from the shop.
The treatment I have received has never changed.
"What would you like to try?", "Can I find something for you?"
"Do you want to plug that in?"
They Deserve to succeed.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Brent is awesome, end of story.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Agree with all the above. Great shop, great staff.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

zdogma said:


> Agree with all the above. Great shop, great staff.


+ 1000

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm embarrassed to say I'd forgotten about this shop. Thanks for the reminder!

Very nice site to navigate too.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

CulturedApe said:


> the process was a bit painful for me


"Painful"? Really?!


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I have no insight on this place in particular, but it sounds like my experience with online shopping in a nutshell minus the whole "we messed up so here's stuff for free" bit.

I wonder how different the story would be if it wasn't sweetened with free stuff?

I will always pay a couple bucks extra to buy in person


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I sent a link to Adrian at The Guitar Shop. This was his reply.

That's great to see Daryl. Thanks a lot for sending the link. I'll for sure pass it along to Brent. 

Cheers, 

Adrian Osmar


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2013)

mike_oxbig said:


> I will always pay a couple bucks extra to buy in person


And drive those miles more to hold it in my hands first.


----------



## monty (Feb 9, 2009)

Discovered that place last summer. My favorite shop for sure, great staff and awesome gear.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I bought a Les Paul Custom historic '57 on line from Brent @ The Guitar Shop. Great guy and great service. Would recommend him and the store anytime!


----------

